# Installation on Android device



## in3D (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm planning on getting an Nvidia Shield, but I don't like Android. Would it be possible to replace it with FreeBSD for ARM?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2014)

Most likely not, not any time soon at least. Supporting ARM is a bit tricky as not all SoCs are the same. Also note that ARM is still a Tier 2 platform. This means it doesn't get as much attention as the Tier 1 platforms like i386 and AMD64.

https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/arm


----------



## in3D (Jan 17, 2014)

Ah, Tegra is not supported.


----------



## goshanecr (Jan 11, 2018)

I'm up this topic.

Friends, theoretically is it possibility in principle to get FreeBSD on Android device? 
For example if someone pay to developers to do this work. Is it will be done or unsolvable problem exists?


----------



## tingo (Jan 15, 2018)

FWIW, Android runs on x86 too.


----------



## goshanecr (Jan 16, 2018)

*Tingo*, yes android x86 project exists, but it is not interested for me, I want understand why there is not any variants for android devices. It is technically impossible, or it required so much skills and manpowers, that "Just for fun" motivation not enough for that.


----------



## kpedersen (Jan 16, 2018)

Isn't the issue more about the platform being locked down. I.e if you could just insert a USB pen-drive and boot from it, we would be in a much better position even get started on a port of FreeBSD.

So it is more like a FreeBSD port to the NVIDIA Shield "can" be done but unfortunately the hardware manufacturers won't "let" it be done.

One good thing about x86 (and probaby contributed to its complete success in the market) is that it used to be an open platform and have a BIOS that was very easy to work with for innovators.


----------



## tingo (Jan 16, 2018)

Yes, proprietary components (boot loaders, drivers etc.) for any device needs to be reverse engineered in order to understand how the hardware works. This creates additional work (and additional challenges - some countries has laws that prohibits reverse engineering) in addition to the work needed to port FreeBSD to a new but well documented platform.
And in real life, the FreeBSD project could use more developers just to manage the existing load of work (supported archs, ports, documentation and so on). So for new developers sign up for other reasons than personal interest (in other words, to make a living) someone would need to set up a long-term fund that could cover paying developers either part-time or full time. The FreeBSD Foundation does a good job of that with the (limited) funds they have from donations - perfect for me and other "Joes" with only a normal wage. So donate if you can.

In case anyone really rich (you know venture capitalists, big lottery winners, etc) are reading this and haven't already donated to the FreeBSD Foundation; consider doing so to the best of your ability.


----------



## goshanecr (Jan 17, 2018)

Excellent words! 
My donations not so big, since I'm not a lottery winner, but stable.


----------

